

Improve Performance and Reduce Memory with PVRTC Textures - acqq
http://www.uchidacoonga.com/2011/07/pvrtc-textures-and-cocos2d/

======
mikehotel
Thanks for sharing. Note Apple increased the size limit for OTA app installs
earlier this year from 20MB to 50MB (the article was written in July 2011).

